# قواميس هندسية يجب على كل مهندس أمتلاكها ؟؟ جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

قواميس هندسيه ....... Engineering Dictionaries

size: 5.54 MB

Fast non-rapidshare mirror:

http://mihd.net/1.788/Licker_M.D._-_...0 3_.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/31585343/LICKER.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585903/...d__200 3_.pdf 
http://rapidshare.de/files/18687330/..._deer.rar.html
http://books.mcgraw-hill.com/enginee...tup_040505.exe


نسخه أخرى رائعه :


Dictionatry Of Engineering | File Size : 2.84 MB
All Engineers Must Have This Dictionary!


Features Of Dictionary:
• Has been extensively revised, with 9000 entries encompassing the language of engineering 
• Includes synonyms, acronyms, and abbreviations 
• Provides pronunciations for all terms 
• Covers such topics as building construction, chemical engineering, civil engineering, control systems, design engineering, engineering acoustics, industrial engineering, information technology and computing, mechanical engineering, systems engineering, telecommunications, and thermodynamics 
• Includes an appendix containing tables of useful data and information 

=====================
http://rapidshare.de/files/37195459/...tup_040505.exe
OR
http://depositfiles.com/files/323045
OR
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/11857148...505.exe.ht ml
أرجو الرد والدعاء ........
أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (8 فبراير 2009)

أشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ كثيراااااااااااااااااااااًاـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـرك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الرد ..........


----------



## كيميائي العراق (8 فبراير 2009)

تسلم يا وردة


----------



## المهندسه ليى (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير
تحياتي..


----------



## ارهينيوس (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى ولكن الروابط الاولى لا تعمل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على التنبيه وهلا فيك .......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 فبراير 2009)

...........................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 فبراير 2009)

..............................


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الكتب المفيدة


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيك اخ المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور على الرد ونورت الموضوع ............


----------



## khaled 2009 (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه القواميس


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 فبراير 2009)

أهلا وسهلا فيك ونورتنا بوجودك ...........


----------



## اليتيمة (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا ورد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 فبراير 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ونورت الموضوع بوجودك .......


----------



## مبتدئه (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع ممتاز جدا جدا




أنا شخصيا اتعب من استعمال القواميس فحتى الالكترونية منها لا تجدي 
اضطر لاستعمال قاموس الكيمياء وابحث بين صفحاته 
ولا اجد ظالتي فليس كل شيء به فالهندسة تختلف :82:

ملاحظة الوصلات لا تعمل سوى هذه الوصلة 
http://depositfiles.com/files/323045


شكرا جزيلا وحفظكم الله :84:
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 فبراير 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على التنبيه وإن شاء الله الأستفادة للجميع ..........


----------



## احمد الديسطى (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 فبراير 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وبارك الله فيك .........


----------

